
OpenGenera 2.0 Virtual Machine Environment - gnocchi
https://github.com/ynniv/opengenera
======
smlacy
Fails to explain what "opengenera" is and why I would want to run it.

~~~
gnocchi
You're right it should have an introduction where it does mention what it is.
This project might be in need of some love.

Open Genera is the Genera OS[1][2] which used to be run on Symbolics Machine.
Open Genera[3] is the Genera OS running in a virtual machine.

[1] [http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?GeneraOs](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?GeneraOs)

[2]
[http://www.textfiles.com/bitsavers/pdf/symbolics/](http://www.textfiles.com/bitsavers/pdf/symbolics/)
(mentioned on the wiki)

[3] [http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?OpenGenera](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?OpenGenera)

------
lispm
This emulator version does not work very well. Not really worth the effort.

One can buy an official version of Open Genera at:

[http://www.symbolics-dks.com](http://www.symbolics-dks.com)

~~~
Karunamon
No information except a set of very old (still interesting, but old) snapshots
of what appears to be a catalog of their products, and an admonishment to
contact a person to learn more.

This is usually understood as enterprise-speak for "we don't want to give you
a price, and if you have to ask, you can't afford it."

~~~
mrbill
The most recent price list I got from David Schmidt @ Symbolics (2/23/10):

"Thank you for your request for information about Symbolics and our products.
Our Open Genera software for HP/Compaq/DEC Alpha workstations running Tru64
Unix costs $5,000 for a single CPU license. There is an academic discount for
students and teachers that brings the price down to $999. You should have a
300 mHz or greater Alpha workstation with at least 500 MB RAM, 4 MB cache and
1 GB of available disk space. Besides selling Open Genera and maintaining the
installed base of Symbolics machines, we also sell refurbished Symbolics
hardware. There is no hardcopy documentation, but there is complete
documentation available on the hard disk of each system."

As of a few months ago when I checked, he said they no longer sell refurb
hardware, keeping the remaining stock for service contracts/warranty work/etc.

